# Rockford Fosgate Z preamps?



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys,


Does anyone know about/remember the Rockford Fosgate equalizer preamp that had the sliders at an angle? Wayne Harris had like 4 of them in the early Terminator. You can see them really good around 2:54 in this video...

dBDrag - Vintage "Terminator" 1985 by Wayne Harris - YouTube

Anyone know anything about them? Is it even possible to find them any more? And if so, are they anywhere near affordable? haha I'd love to have one, but something about them just seems like it would make for an expensive product.

Thanks guys!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

haromaster87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Does anyone know about/remember the Rockford Fosgate equalizer preamp that had the sliders at an angle? Wayne Harris had like 4 of them in the early Terminator. You can see them really good around 2:54 in this video...
> ...


They are EXTREMELY rare and when they do come up, prices go through the roof. I don't have any, but was offered one with some missing sliders for $350 a while back. Just too much for me...

I gave a brief overview of these pre-amps in my overview of the RF Punch Power 360:

Ultra Rare Old School Amp - Rockford Fosgate Punch Power 360 - YouTube



Here are some pics of the 3 different pre-amps from RF back in the early-mid 80's. The ZX was the top of the line unit, with DBX:


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Haha, go figure. I can never like the simple, affordable gear. Ah well. I suppose the 11-Band Aline EQ I picked up will have to do. Btw, I'm a big fan of your blog/site. Great collection, thanks for sharing it with everyone!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

haromaster87 said:


> Haha, go figure. I can never like the simple, affordable gear. Ah well. I suppose the 11-Band Aline EQ I picked up will have to do. Btw, I'm a big fan of your blog/site. Great collection, thanks for sharing it with everyone!


Thanks man. Hey, guess by your username you like O/S BMX/Freestyle as well?

I sold several bikes to a guy in NJ about 3 years ago...a 1987 Haro Sport, (2) ULTRA RARE 1984 Yellow Vector Freestylers, a 1984 Kuwahara Exhibitionist and some various parts and stuff. I could not believe what the guy paid me and know I could've got even more on eBay!! The Kuwa was chrome, rusty and bad shape and I got $500 for it (it was complete w/ a drum front brake). I recently attempted to get up w/ the guy who bought them and he didn't answer his email, so I'm not sure if he changed emails or got rid of his collection...he had an entire garage of old BMX stuff.


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

bigdwiz said:


> Thanks man. Hey, guess by your username you like O/S BMX/Freestyle as well?
> 
> I sold several bikes to a guy in NJ about 3 years ago...a 1987 Haro Sport, (2) ULTRA RARE 1984 Yellow Vector Freestylers, a 1984 Kuwahara Exhibitionist and some various parts and stuff. I could not believe what the guy paid me and know I could've got even more on eBay!! The Kuwa was chrome, rusty and bad shape and I got $500 for it (it was complete w/ a drum front brake). I recently attempted to get up w/ the guy who bought them and he didn't answer his email, so I'm not sure if he changed emails or got rid of his collection...he had an entire garage of old BMX stuff.


Haha, you got it right. Before I had a car, I was into BMX. And like every hobby of mine, I liked the old school stuff better then the new stuff, despite having not been even born when it was released. haha

And it sounds like you made a killing! Although, those are pretty modest prices for those bikes. Especially the Kuwa with the drum brake. It was hard for me being 16 with no job trying to build an old school bike. Thanks to some nice, generous guys though, I had an '86 Haro FST with Skyway TUFF's, Haro Kneesaver bars, and Redline Flight cranks. It was a fun bike. I messed up my shoulder though and got a car and now I need to sell the bike sooner or later. haha I've been using that username for years. Glad someone caught it!


----------



## resherm (Mar 9, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but,

I recently found a Rockford Z and ZX preamp, does anyone have links to manuals? Or ideas of values?

Thanks


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

resherm said:


> I know this is an old thread but,
> 
> I recently found a Rockford Z and ZX preamp, does anyone have links to manuals? Or ideas of values?
> 
> Thanks


That was me who contacted you on eBay!! I want those PreAmps!!

I have literature, but it appears you've already seen it. I don't have manuals and have no idea what crazy RF folks are willing to pay. The prices fluctuate so much it's almost impossible to gauge how high or low they will sell for.


----------



## resherm (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh, that was you, I didn't make the connection. My wife found them at a yard sale, so I was looking for info before I listed them. I was heavy into Rockford products in the later 80s, I think after these items came out.

Hope you can get them.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, these were from the 1982-1985 era. I myself didn't get into car audio until the late 80's and I was sold when I heard my first Punch 45 / Punch 150 system! I do have a nice Punch Power 360 and an early Power 650 these pre's would match very nicely!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

resherm said:


> Oh, that was you, I didn't make the connection. My wife found them at a yard sale, so I was looking for info before I listed them. I was heavy into Rockford products in the later 80s, I think after these items came out.
> 
> Hope you can get them.


If U change your mind about selling them directly, please contact me at my username @gmail.com. Thanks! They will be displayed in my future car stereo museum if I can get them...


----------

